# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  I feel like I have no future... No idea what career I want...

## Reason

I am 23.

For as long as I can remember I have never had an answer to the question "what do you want to do when you grow up?".

Disillusioned with gen ed at my community college I joined the USAF.

I was injured in training and now I am back home @ community college working towards a poli sci degree that as of right now would take me another 3 years to complete minimum due to the number of required classes that have to be taken in order (ie:foreign language req).

I don't want to be in college for 3 more years... I hate it.

I can just barely motivate myself to attend non poli sci classes that I have no interest in.

I despise math and just barely squeaked past statistics with a C.

I easily ace my political science classes and love those but they consist of maybe 20% of the classes I have to take...

I am working part time at a local electronics store where I make about 15$ an hour which is enough for me to pay my bills (apartment rent, food etc)

I am a good salesman but don't enjoy it.

I am good with computers but worked as an IT guy for 1 year and hated dealing with people that were completely computer illiterate, also I enjoy playing video games on the computer and having my day job consist of being on the computer made me no longer want to have anything to do with my hobby on the computer once I got home, which sucked.

The only thing I have ever really thought would be "cool" was back in the day I wanted to be a cop...

The problem now is my injury from the USAF that isn't something couldn't be overcome but would be difficult; however the bigger issue for me now is that I could never partake in the war on drugs...

I also think I would end up being that cop that calls for backup and never gets it because at some point I take a stand for what's right and in the process piss off my "buddies".

I just don't know what to do...

/

----------


## ibaghdadi

> For as long as I can remember I have never had an answer to the question "what do you want to do when you grow up?".
> /


*Reason*, I know they may sound trite, but you are lucky. Many people don't even stop to ask what they want to be. Life just happens to them. The very fact that you're asking these questions means that you're above that crowd.

From your post you could say that these are things you enjoy/are good at: Political science,  IT/Computers

And things you aren't good at or don't enjoy: Being in college (studying for a degree?), Math

I guess that gives you a good starting point. Do you think you have what it takes to run a business / be self-employed?

----------


## Kludge

Join a Mexican Drug Cartel - call yourself The Enforcer.

:/ ???

----------


## WaltM

> /


you actually have a lot going for you and you just don't know how to appreciate it.

I got no advice for people who have skills, talent and assets they just need to use if they're willing to.

I can't tell you to make best use of your time, skills and just save some money for yourself. If you'd rather not have a job at all, help yourself. Some people need a lot of beating and disappointment to get their head straight, let's hope you smarten up without it. 

If I can make it any more clear, here goes : 

Make your pick, focus on school and sit on a degree, or work more, and save up some money. Worry about the future later, now is not the time to waste time "thinking" about it, everything you do now is a small investment for later (you can't afford to waste time, so don't procrastinate). 

You'll blame yourself later for making some mistakes, but thank yourself that you did SOMETHING. At worst you'll think you wasted some effort, but it's all minor compared to doing nothing.

Don't do stupid things, don't gamble. You'll be OK.

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## Pennsylvania

run for office?

----------


## Icymudpuppy

He'll need math (particularly statistics) if he wants to be a successful businessman.  Running evaluations of your marketing techniques is a critical business operation.  A lot of people don't understand that the other classes are required for a reason.  If you don't have a rounded education, your specialty will be useless.  The trick is to discuss with your Political Science advisors and teachers how the other classes relate to political science.  Statistics is the basis for running political polling assessing the opinions of the greater population using a selected sample, so that is an easy one to understand its value to political science.

Considering that politicians make policy on all manner of subjects, I personally want my representatives to be as well versed in a variety of topics as possible so they can know just how much they don't know.  Too many Lawyers in particular think they know everything, but in truth they know so little.

----------


## brandon

Stop wasting your time taking political "science" classes. Drop out of school and start an apprenticeship in a skilled trade such as carpentry, masonry, or electrical line work.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Youre 23.. believe it or not.. by 25 things will just sort of click for you and youll know what you want to do.

----------


## SooperDave

a career is usually a means to an end. in order words, I don't buy into eveyone needing to love your career to be happy. find something that you are good at. you love poly sci, you are on these forums. how about becoming a history teacher? you can help your students become free thinkers and weed through the propaganda to really understand american history - not just memorize verbatim the bull$#@! that the rockefellers put into the mandatory text books.

----------


## Krugerrand

I liked JJ Luna's "How to Be Invisible" book.  He has an e-book (which I have not read): "Skip College: Go Into Business For Yourself."

Here's the website: http://www.canaryislandspress.com/in...self/index.htm

I found this review:
http://codenameinsight.blogspot.com/...-business.html

It looks like the book may be available through various torrent downloads.  I never really got into that thing.

If you end up reading it, I'd be curious to hear what you think of it.

----------


## Brooklyn Red Leg

> Stop wasting your time taking political "science" classes. Drop out of school and start an apprenticeship in a skilled trade such as carpentry, masonry, or electrical line work.


That's why I'm getting my Class D Security Guard License. College was wasted on me cause, quite frankly, no one pays for History degrees. A skilled trade or other 'licensed' job is probably going to be more secure in the long run.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Youre 23.. believe it or not.. by 25 things will just sort of click for you and youll know what you want to do.


This. I'm 28. I just figured out what I want to do. Important thing is to just keep trying until you find it. Even if that means treading water for a while.

----------


## bobbyw24

Go to Pharmacy School

----------


## FreeTraveler

At this time in history, I'd recommend a triple major. Farming, carpentry, and weaponry. If you're so inclined, add something from the medical field.

----------


## Southron

I'm not sure where you live but in my county I only see jobs paying $7 to $9 per hour.

$15 is decent here right now depending on how far you commute.

Funny thing is that I was a computer guy myself and now I'm a truck driver.

It pays more than I could make doing anything else around here.

I hated college and I would never go into debt for it again.

----------


## Reason

Teaching a poli sci class or history class is one thing that I have considered.

I am concerned with two main issues with that particular career,

1. Would I be able to teach real history? Would I be locked in a constant battle with public school administration?

2. Would I be upset when 10% of the class actually shows interest in learning about history?


hmmmm

----------


## Acala

> Stop wasting your time taking political "science" classes. Drop out of school and start an apprenticeship in a skilled trade such as carpentry, masonry, or electrical line work.


This^

Or welding, locksmithing, plumbing, auto/diesel repair, sewing, etc.  Get a skill that people in a broken economy will need.  

Ain't gonna need sociologists, political scientists, or teachers of same.  Or lawyers (the career I pursued and now regret).

----------


## Reason

> This^
> 
> Or welding, locksmithing, plumbing, auto/diesel repair, sewing, etc.  Get a skill that people in a broken economy will need.  
> 
> Ain't gonna need sociologists, political scientists, or teachers of same.  Or lawyers (the career I pursued and now regret).


The concern I have with some of these jobs is that they are hurting hardcore right now due to illegal immigration pushing their wages very low.

Thoughts?

----------


## MelissaWV

> This. I'm 28. I just figured out what I want to do. Important thing is to just keep trying until you find it. Even if that means treading water for a while.


I figured out what I wanted to do quite some time ago   Of course, I've only recently figured out what I want to do "in the future."  Going from job to job has been a lot of fun, provided me with a lot of skills, and generally gotten me out of a work environment just before the bull$#@! got unbearable.  It's good stuff (for me).  Now I have a little bit more of a plan.  

"What do you want to be when you grow up?" is a dumb question.  Some people know early on, and they seem to shoot straight through school to their desired career, do great, and all that jazz.  Most people have no clue what they want to be or do other than wanting to make money, and as a bonus have it be doing what they want to do.  Get into a job, any job, for a little while and see what you like and dislike about it.  If you feel you're too invested in school to simply ditch it, then find an internship or offer to work with one of  your favorite professors for free and no credit.  Do some research for them, anything.  

The thing I'll offer as advice based on your last post, though, is to reconsider teaching.  If you are already this disillusioned and seeing so much trouble in that career/field, it's not likely you'll be much better off when middle age sets in and you've seen your dozenth group of clueless, unmotivated 90%-ers grace your classroom.

----------


## MelissaWV

> This^
> 
> Or welding, locksmithing, plumbing, auto/diesel repair, sewing, etc.  Get a skill that people in a broken economy will need.  
> 
> Ain't gonna need sociologists, political scientists, or teachers of same.  Or lawyers (the career I pursued and now regret).


Despite your assertions, freedom-related publications, websites, books, banners, signs, and other materials still need proofreading   I do very well in this kind of environment.

If the SHTF, I have other skills to survive with, but that's another matter, and I won't be concerned with pay at that point.  The dollar will be fancy printed toilet paper.

----------


## brandon

> The concern I have with some of these jobs is that they are hurting hardcore right now due to illegal immigration pushing their wages very low.
> 
> Thoughts?


No they're not. Illegal immigrants usually do unskilled labor. Most of the careers for skilled labor are protected by unions and the employees make a killing. I have a friend my age (26) who just finished his 4 year apprenticeship as a lineman...now he's making 90k/year with great pension+ benefits.

And if the unions eventually crumble you still have the skill you learned, and there will always be some demand for it. In 10 years or so you have the option of combining your skill with some business sense and going at it on your own...with potential huge rewards.

----------


## Reason

> No they're not. Illegal immigrants usually do unskilled labor. Most of the careers for skilled labor are protected by unions and the employees make a killing. I have a friend my age (26) who just finished his 4 year apprenticeship as a lineman...now he's making 90k/year with great pension+ benefits.
> 
> And if the unions eventually crumble you still have the skill you learned, and there will always be some demand for it. In 10 years or so you have the option of combining your skill with some business sense and going at it on your own...with potential huge rewards.


What are your thoughts on this plumbers complaints in this video?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=250655

----------


## teacherone

Go abroad and teach. See the world. Pick up some languages.

These people below will place you in a private international school where English is spoken regardless of the country's language. 

The money is usually very good. The students are usually very rich so you can supplement your income through tutoring or side teaching (guitar, English etc). Many countries in the Middle East or Asia charge international teachers NO income tax meaning you can SAVE TONS.

Hell, even Germany will allow you to stay and teach two years and get ALL your social security AND income tax RETURNED if you stay no longer than two. We are talking easily 10,000 plus EUROS on the way out--after earning a decent wage while working and travelling Europe on the MANY breaks.

Check out some of the international teaching fairs. The biggest one is below. 

http://www.searchassociates.com/asso.../fair_info.cfm

----------


## ClayTrainor

Have you considered internet marketing, and entrepreneurship?

----------


## Reason

> Have you considered internet marketing, and entrepreneurship?


I really don't know how I would break into that tbh

----------


## Acala

> The concern I have with some of these jobs is that they are hurting hardcore right now due to illegal immigration pushing their wages very low.
> 
> Thoughts?


Everyone's wages will be low.  But prices will be low as well.  If you have a useful skill you will do okay once the underground economy stabilizes.  Anyway, consider the alternative - no work at all.  Or a job on a government farm paid in Obama Bucks.

----------


## Acala

> Despite your assertions, freedom-related publications, websites, books, banners, signs, and other materials still need proofreading   I do very well in this kind of environment.
> 
> If the SHTF, I have other skills to survive with, but that's another matter, and I won't be concerned with pay at that point.  The dollar will be fancy printed toilet paper.


I have no opinion about proofreading as an underground skill since I have not really thought about it.  It certainly involves producing a tangible product that people are willing to pay for by choice, which makes it much better than being an attorney, for example.  I suspect that at first the underground economy will consist of trade in goods and services that are needed for survival but will quickly expand out from there.

----------


## Acala

> What are your thoughts on this plumbers complaints in this video?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=250655


I would say that he needs to compete.  If he can do a better job than the other guy - illegal or not - then he can charge more.  If he can't, he shouldn't be paid more.  

I also, frankly, doubt that he can only get $10 an hour as a plumber.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The concern I have with some of these jobs is that they are hurting hardcore right now due to illegal immigration pushing their wages very low.


Legal and illegal immigration do push wages lower. But it effects very specific areas. Some jobs are not effected at all, some jobs Americans can hardly get. Most jobs are filled by association (word of mouth, who knows who). If a new immigrant gets a job in gardening, and they recommend their brother for a job, he will become a gardener too. Before long, these guys are in charge of hiring, and they only bring in more friends, relatives, fellow villagers, etc. After a while, only these people have the gardening jobs, but they are very concentrated in that particular job area. It's one of the reasons so many people don't care about this issue. "So what if all the kitchen staff are underpaid immigrants, I am not personally effected. And who cares about the steel industry being outsourced. I am not a steel worker, and my job is great."

Bottom line: Choose a profession where cheaper imported labor has not penetrated the market. How do you find out? Go to a lot of actual jobs sites where the work you want to try is being done. See who is actually doing the work.

Also, a lot of people have the times of their lives going to foreign countries to teach English...like someone said, it can be good money and you get to see the world.

----------


## Matt Collins

Get your degree. That will put you at least one step above the rest of the crowd.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Get your degree. That will put you at least one step above the rest of the crowd.


Unless he winds up deciding he wants to be his own boss, or to go into a field that values certification/experience over a college degree

----------


## Philhelm

A college degree isn't the end all be all; however, it does open up doors that may have otherwise been closed.  It all depends on which direction one wishes to take though.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I did not complete my degree in music education. Now I've got my own business teaching piano. I'll be making as much as a college professor (or more) with only 20 hours of work a week. 

I get to do what I love how I want to do it, and I'm responsible only to myself. Didn't need a degree.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I did not complete my degree in music education. Now I've got my own business teaching piano. I'll be making as much as a college professor (or more) with only 20 hours of work a week. 
> 
> I get to do what I love how I want to do it, and I'm responsible only to myself. Didn't need a degree.


I would like to teach too, just to get on my feet. (though I would rather teach music theory than an instrument)  How does one get into the private teaching business?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I would like to teach too, just to get on my feet. (though I would rather teach music theory than an instrument)  How does one get into the private teaching business?


I assume you know how to play piano? Can you teach little kids? There are tons of parents who want their kids to learn piano. Really all you have to do is advertise that you give lessons. And don't give up when at first you get no response. You first student will lead to more and so on. 


Market for piano lessons = huge
Market for theory lessons = not so huge

You can use your piano lessons as a way into theory.

*Remember it takes time. I'm at only half the number of students that I want, but it's continuing to grow each month.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I assume you know how to play piano? Can you teach little kids? There are tons of parents who want their kids to learn piano. Really all you have to do is advertise that you give lessons. And don't give up when at first you get no response. You first student will lead to more and so on. 
> 
> 
> Market for piano lessons = huge
> Market for theory lessons = not so huge
> 
> You can use your piano lessons as a way into theory.
> 
> *Remember it takes time. I'm at only half the number of students that I want, but it's continuing to grow each month.


I don't play piano much, but am proficient at guitar and electric bass.  I've never taught little kids, so I don't know yet if I can.   Do you advertise in papers, music stores, etc.?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I don't play piano much, but am proficient at guitar and electric bass.  I've never taught little kids, so I don't know yet if I can.   Do you advertise in papers, music stores, etc.?


Teach guitar! There are plenty of people who want to learn guitar. The most effective marketing I've used so far is door to door canvassing. Make up a flyer and go to it. There more advertising you do the more likely you'll get responses. Do cheap advertising! [Flyers, business cards (you can get them for free online, and word of mouth] If you don't have any experience teaching, you may want to experiment on family/friends.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Unless he winds up deciding he wants to be his own boss, or to go into a field that values certification/experience over a college degree


Of course, but if he ever wants to get employed a degree will give him an advantage.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Of course, but if he ever wants to get employed a degree will give him an advantage.


*shrugs* That's not true for every field, and I'm not even sure it's true for most fields in a normal economy, but if people want to keep propping up this idea, I'm sure the colleges and universities would be happy for the help.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Teach guitar! There are plenty of people who want to learn guitar. The most effective marketing I've used so far is door to door canvassing. Make up a flyer and go to it. There more advertising you do the more likely you'll get responses. Do cheap advertising! [Flyers, business cards (you can get them for free online, and word of mouth] If you don't have any experience teaching, you may want to experiment on family/friends.


Just a note on cheap advertising.  I drive about 2 miles to a Park and Ride and then take a bus into work.  Every once in a while somebody will hit up all the cars in the parking lot with fliers for some local business.   I may try out an Indian restaurant that just put their menu on the car this week. Many of them end up getting trashed.   But it's a really effective way to reach people in a localized area at a low cost.

----------


## Acala

> *shrugs* That's not true for every field, and I'm not even sure it's true for most fields in a normal economy, but if people want to keep propping up this idea, I'm sure the colleges and universities would be happy for the help.


I agree.  I think that once upon a time, a college education was a pretty reliable way to get a head up over the competition, unless it was in some useless subject.  But I really doubt it now.

I forsee currency instability, extremely onerous taxation, and massive government interference in all sectors of the economy.  And I mean MUCH more than we see now.  Accordingly, I think the brightest future will be in the underground economy - work you can do off the government radar screen, untaxed, unregulated, and without using Obama Bucks or whatever the government uses to replace the dollar when it dies.

So I suggest pursuing some skill that you can practice in the underground economy.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I really don't know how I would break into that tbh


The great thing about it, is you can kind of learn and practice it as you seek other opportunities.  There are plenty of worthy strategies that can help you earn additional incomes online, and if you catch on, you can make a lucrative career out of it.  A lot of people do!

You can pm me if you'd like to talk more about it.  For now, I'll hook you up with 3 awesome resources to give you an idea of some good approaches to take, if you decide to look into this at all. 

1.  www.cashtactics.net - Lots of good info and lessons on this site.  I highly recommend the case study videos in the right sidebar.  There is also a decent forum, where you can get your questions answered.  

2.   http://www.amish-shah.com/ - This guy has made multi-millions, and gives away all sorts of good tips and info on his blog.

3.  http://www.getcoreinfluence.com/signup.php  -  This is just a good series of videos, by a successful entrepreneur named "Frank Kern". These will help get you in the right mindset, and the confidence to make some $$$. 

Good luck man!

----------


## Brooklyn Red Leg

> This^
> 
> Or welding, locksmithing, plumbing, auto/diesel repair, sewing, etc.  Get a skill that people in a broken economy will need.  
> 
> Ain't gonna need sociologists, political scientists, or teachers of same.  Or lawyers (the career I pursued and now regret).


That's why I'm getting my Security License. It'll be the first step in getting re-certified for CPR & First Aid. Plan on getting my Conceal/Carry (finally) and when I can afford it, reacquire a 9mm (had to sell my AR-15, Ruger P89 and a bunch of other stuff to survive the last month). There always seem to be Security jobs available out there and I wanted something relatively low on the Mickey Mouse/Stress meter.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> I am 23.
> 
> For as long as I can remember I have never had an answer to the question "what do you want to do when you grow up?".
> 
> Disillusioned with gen ed at my community college I joined the USAF.
> 
> I was injured in training and now I am back home @ community college working towards a poli sci degree that as of right now would take me another 3 years to complete minimum due to the number of required classes that have to be taken in order (ie:foreign language req).
> 
> I don't want to be in college for 3 more years... I hate it.
> ...



I'm about two years younger and pretty much in the same boat in that I don't have any clue what career path I want to pursue. Not going to college right now though. Why? I simply don't want to, I had enough "schooling" as a kid and teen, now I'd like to enjoy spending my time how I want, reading and learning things as my interests dictate whether or not I can make use of that knowledge on some job in the future. 

Society tries to drill in to your head the following schedule: graduate high school, go to a four year college, graduate college, pursue "respectable" well paying career path, pay off debt, etc etc. 

I don't care for that plan, at least at the moment. The only plan I have right now is to jump around every now and then to a different job to avoid boredom. Rather than seeing myself working one job/career the rest of my life, I think I'd rather try as many as I can to the extent that is possible. Right now I think I want to learn how to play violin, which takes a damn long time, and I probably won't ever be good enough to make money off of it, but so what. I was in a community college too but dropped out since I hated it, can't stand the sort of means-to-an-end extrinsically motivated system right after I gain my freedom from the public school system. 

That might not seem like a good idea to you, I'm just saying don't be afraid to think outside the box or go down the road least traveled if you think that path is better than the one society tries to subscribe to you. And no need to stress out if you haven't mapped out your plan to a million dollars yet, you are twenty three and people nowadays live to like ninety.

----------


## Reason

> I'm about two years younger and pretty much in the same boat in that I don't have any clue what career path I want to pursue. Not going to college right now though. Why? I simply don't want to, I had enough "schooling" as a kid and teen, now I'd like to enjoy spending my time how I want, reading and learning things as my interests dictate whether or not I can make use of that knowledge on some job in the future. 
> 
> Society tries to drill in to your head the following schedule: graduate high school, go to a four year college, graduate college, pursue "respectable" well paying career path, pay off debt, etc etc. 
> 
> I don't care for that plan, at least at the moment. The only plan I have right now is to jump around every now and then to a different job to avoid boredom. Rather than seeing myself working one job/career the rest of my life, I think I'd rather try as many as I can to the extent that is possible. Right now I think I want to learn how to play violin, which takes a damn long time, and I probably won't ever be good enough to make money off of it, but so what. I was in a community college too but dropped out since I hated it, can't stand the sort of means-to-an-end extrinsically motivated system right after I gain my freedom from the public school system. 
> 
> That might not seem like a good idea to you, I'm just saying don't be afraid to think outside the box or go down the road least traveled if you think that path is better than the one society tries to subscribe to you. And no need to stress out if you haven't mapped out your plan to a million dollars yet, you are twenty three and people nowadays live to like ninety.



Sometimes it's nice to know i'm not alone when it comes to my dilemmas.

----------


## eOs

System.out.println("Learn Java, let's start making money off of some android apps =]");

----------


## libertybrewcity

oh god, i would love to know how to make some apps. seems like the wave of the future and the next "yahoo-internet-facebook billionaire". 

any tips on how to get started? im sure it is not easy but there is so much opportunity if you can create a good one with low startup costs.


also, im in the same boat at the original poster. im still in college for another 2 years or 3 but i don't know what i want to do. there are so many questions i ask myself over and over such as "will i be happy?"
"will i earn enough to pay off my loans and be happy?"
"will i fail or succeed?"

it is a really hard decision and i personally don't want to get stuck in a low paying job at a crappy place.

what i recommend is going to the library or bookstore and start looking through the job books. when i was looking for colleges i went to barnes and noble and studied the books of thousands of colleges eventually narrowing my choices down to 10.

ask anyone how many jobs they can name and i bet they will all say doctor, lawyer, policeman, nurse, plumber. it is all the same but the truth is there are thousands upon thousands of jobs that you can do, you just have to find them. 

for me i have an interest in politics, internet, alternative medicine, alternative energy, chinese, and reading among others.  i want to be successful so i am pushing myself towards med school. i don't if that is going to happen or if i really even want to do that. i have social goals like a family and kids and whatnot. i also want to start a business and run for office eventually. the other day i was reading something online, probably on this site about a guy who goes to different countries and finds out from tribes natural remedies that people use and then reports back to companies in the US that use them to produce better medicines. that's just me. just kick back, look through the books, surf the web, and write down everything! goodluck

----------


## BRG253

Get your Ph.D in political science and be an intellectual leader in the freedom movement.

The economy doesn't "need" liberal arts professors like it needs an industrial base, but as long as academics are going to exist, you might as well be one of them.

----------


## silus

1.  Figure out what you want to do.
2.  Figure out the road you would have to take to get there.
3.  Shut the $#@! up, stop whining, and do what you have to do, absorb what you have to absorb, to get there.

----------


## Reason

> 1.  Figure out what you want to do.


Easier said than done lol

----------


## silus

> Easier said than done lol


True, but the bottom line is that currently he lacks any sort of self-motivation or discipline.  No matter what he decides he'll eventually talk himself out of it once it gets a little difficult.  If I were him i'd practice following through on little goals and get a sense of how to keep going even when you stop wanting to.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> True, but the bottom line is that currently he lacks any sort of self-motivation or discipline.  No matter what he decides he'll eventually talk himself out of it once it gets a little difficult.  If I were him i'd practice following through on little goals and get a sense of how to keep going even when you stop wanting to.


That approach might work. I didn't for me, but everybody is different.

----------


## TCE

> The economy doesn't "need" liberal arts professors like it needs an industrial base, but as long as academics are going to exist, you might as well be one of them.


They may not need them, but they sure could use some. Liberal Arts these days includes historical texts such as Adam Smith, Marx/Engels, and the professors choice of others. And that is just one class. Sure, the arts aren't needed to spread liberty, but some could be useful.

I disagree with Melissa that he might be brought down by the 90%-ers. It isn't so much the material, it is how the material is taught. College has changed a lot in a couple decades. They are, for the most part, not 3 hour lectures with exams and term papers anymore. Sure, the latter two remain, but teachers tend to use better methods to get their point across and I have actually learned a lot from it (at unusually low price, thank you scholarships!). 

However, there is a difference between college and high school/middle school. The younger the kids, the less freedom the teacher has, but it works in reverse as well.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> True, but the bottom line is that currently he lacks any sort of self-motivation or discipline.  No matter what he decides he'll eventually talk himself out of it once it gets a little difficult.  If I were him i'd practice following through on little goals and get a sense of how to keep going even when you stop wanting to.


Reading Henry Hazlitt's book on willpower (available for free off mises.org ) might be helpful in this endeavor (yes he wrote non-economic books).

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

after 4 months, any change?

----------


## Reason

> after 4 months, any change?


Not really, just chugging along towards my BA, put through my application for my xfer to SDSU now that I am just about done with the first 1/2 of the degree.

I have fun in my argumentation class right now but despise the 3 semesters of spanish I am suffering through.

Still feel pretty listless overall with the near future to be honest.

I hate how this comes across as sort of emo, I know I have a lot to be thankful for, I just don't feel that I have found my "calling" in life or w/e, does anyone?

----------


## Clairvoyant

> I am 23.
> 
> For as long as I can remember I have never had an answer to the question "what do you want to do when you grow up?".
> 
> Disillusioned with gen ed at my community college I joined the USAF.
> 
> I was injured in training and now I am back home @ community college working towards a poli sci degree that as of right now would take me another 3 years to complete minimum due to the number of required classes that have to be taken in order (ie:foreign language req).
> 
> I don't want to be in college for 3 more years... I hate it.
> ...


Try getting an IT gig where you service several clients, like health industry or food industry, etc.  You usually deal with office managers rather than idiotic end users, and you spend as much time driving/flying around going to different offices and meeting different people as you do sitting in front of a computer.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not really, just chugging along towards my BA, put through my application for my xfer to SDSU now that I am just about done with the first 1/2 of the degree.
> 
> I have fun in my argumentation class right now but despise the 3 semesters of spanish I am suffering through.
> 
> Still feel pretty listless overall with the near future to be honest.
> 
> I hate how this comes across as sort of emo, I know I have a lot to be thankful for, *I just don't feel that I have found my "calling" in life or w/e, does anyone?*


I was fortunate to have found my calling at 15 years old-virtuoso musician/composer.   It's not an easy goal at all, but I found it early and am slowly and steadily getting there.

----------


## TheHumblePhysicist

I always told myself that if I found myself working behind a desk shuffling papers at a job I hated, I would run off and join the forest service.

Nature is a great place to find yourself. Imagine, great salary, great people, clearing trails high in the mountains where you have time to yourself to think. Camping with your pals under the starry sky, telling jokes and laughing.

You don't have to stay in the job either, all the job requires is muscle and knowing how to use a chainsaw. When you finally know what you want to do with your life, come back to college, and let your passions take you to the top of the world!

----------


## libertarian4321

I hear the TSA is hiring gropers, er, screeners...

----------


## Eryxis

I'm gonna second go to pharmacy school.  If you can get it in it's pretty easy.  In 6 years the minimum you could get done probably you'll be making 140-150k annually + benefits depending on where you live exactly.  Also, if you hate it... you can work 2 days a week and make 50k and live.  Also, you have access to drugs which in a SHTF situation is a major bargaining tool

----------


## osan

> I am 23.
> 
> For as long as I can remember I have never had an answer to the question "what do you want to do when you grow up?".


You're not alone.  I'm 52 and still have no answer.  My sister died last year @ 66 and she had no answer.  She left 4 children and 9 grandchildren and a husband behind, as well as a life that was, to my eyes, immeasurably happy.  That should tell you something.





> I don't want to be in college for 3 more years... I hate it.


Then quit.  Nobody is forcing you to suffer this.




> I can just barely *motivate myself* to attend non poli sci classes that I have no interest in.


At least you realize the motivation comes from within.  Many do not.  Consider yourself ahead of the game on this point.

When I was going  for my ed. degree at CCNY we had to take "black studies".  Having grown up in $#@! black neighborhoods, the last thing I wanted was to sit for a semester in a class that was most likely to do nothing more than glorify the black man, demonize the white, and waste 15 weeks of my life.  I tried everything I could think of to weasel out - I was 24 or 25 at the time - but met the wall.  Realizing there was no way out, I saw that I had a choice to make: I could be miserable for 15 weeks or I could man up, take possession of myself, be responsible for myself and _decide_ that I would find something, even if only a single thing, interesting in the class.  As it turned out, the class was quite good and I made plenty of waves in openly questioning the standard phony baloney memes about race, "racism", and so on that accompanies almost any "black" issue in the USA.  I walked away with an 'A' and 15 weeks of not having been in hell.

May I respectfully offer that if you choose to stay in school, you have the self-same opportunity to shape your experience to make it what YOU decide it will be, rather than being at its mercy.  I spent four years split between USC and UC Davis toiling in misery through a triple major in engineering, math, and physics.  By the time I was done I thought of nothing but whether I would have the balls to kill myself.  THAT is how miserable I was, at 22.  The onus of it all rested squarely with me, but I could not see it.  My tunnel vision said I _had_ to do this or I was worth nothing.  That is not a good place to be, so I offer you my own experience that perhaps you will do better than I did on this account and not waste your time.

You need to sit alone, in a quiet, dimly lit room, with a glass of wine or beer or whatever it is that gets you loosey goosey, and you need to meditate on what it is that floats your boat.  I've read some of your posts.  You're a smart cookie. Use those good brains in finding those things that float your boat.  When you find them, pursue them and never, ever, look back.




> I despise math and just barely squeaked past statistics with a C.


You will not be great in all subjects.  You will have to accept that this is OK.




> I easily ace my political science classes and love those but they consist of maybe 20% of the classes I have to take...


Don't you have free electives?  




> I am working part time at a local electronics store where I make about 15$ an hour which is enough for me to pay my bills (apartment rent, food etc)


Be glad.  I have 7 degrees and have not seen a paycheck in *three* years.  McDonald's would not hire me to work counter or be a manager (I have held more than $250 MILLION in P&L responsibility).  The Charleston Marriot turned me down as a DISH WASHER.  Trust me, you are doing just fine.  




> I am a good salesman but don't enjoy it.


OK, then  you know this is not a career path for you.  This is EXCELLENT information.  Be glad you know this.  Many people don't wake up to it until after they have been doing it 25 years.  THOSE people have something to feel poorly about.




> I am good with computers but worked as an IT guy for 1 year and hated dealing with people that were completely computer illiterate, also I enjoy playing video games on the computer and having my day job consist of being on the computer made me no longer want to have anything to do with my hobby on the computer once I got home, which sucked.


More valuable information.  You don't want to deal with illiterates - OK.  You don't want your hobby to become work.  This is all really good information.  Write it all down so you have something to come back to and will not forget.




> The only thing I have ever really thought would be "cool" was back in the day I wanted to be a cop...
> 
> The problem now is my injury from the USAF that isn't something couldn't be overcome but would be difficult; however the bigger issue for me now is that I could never partake in the war on drugs...


Then you know you do not REALLY want to be a cop.  That's one of those "in for a penny, in for a pound" jobs.

Do as I say.  Get in that quiet, comfy room and work this thing out.  In the meanwhile you go to work and cop a different attitude about school.  If college really is not your thing, leave.  It is not for everyone and the fact that so many kids are going who do not belong there is testament to the shameful nature of parents and stoopid culture.

You are young.  Make the most of it because I promise you that it is going to go by in a blur and suddenly you will be 52, wondering where the years went.

I don't know the nature of your injuries or where you live, but you may want to try yoga, some martial arts including Taichi.  Maybe a good Chinese docter could help.  If you are in the NYC area, I can direct you to my doctor, Chen.  Excellent for certain sorts of things.

Find what rocks you world and go after it.  It is not likely to show up at your door, knocking.

----------


## james1906

I'm 31 and I pretty much work at Initech.

----------


## Rael

*Find 2 or 3 different consecutive goals that all complement each other, and are all useful by themselves.
*

For example, if you want a law degree, (which first requires a bachelors)  start with a 17 hour paralegal credit course, which gets you a quick certificate and something to put on a resume and maybe get a job. Those 17 hours also will apply to a paralegal bachelors....your next step...now you have increased to a bachelors and can get a better paying job for while your in law school.

Or if you want a Architectural degree, start with a certificate in something like carpentry...you can quickly improve your skills and job marketability while studying things relevant to your future career

By breaking things up into smaller steps you make it easier to progress as you are rewarded quicker, but since the steps all complement each other, you are not really putting all your eggs in one basket.

Also, start with the classes you enjoy, and save the few ones you hate (like math) for the end. Once you are that close to completing a degree you will be more motivated to finish the difficult courses.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

that's some good advice too ^^

P.S.  while you're trying to decide what you want to do, you could look for internships or volunteer in fields that seem appealing to you.

----------

